

The unexpected upside of nuclear bomb tests - ksvs
http://www.salon.com/env/feature/2008/08/31/christmas_island/index.html?source=rss&aim=/env/feature

======
delackner
Does anyone have solid numbers on the overall level of background radiation in
the environment (air, drinking water, etc) over time? A short search and I
found this fascinating site that shows (at least for the various types of
radiation I queried (tritium, iodine, all alpha, all beta) that over the past
40 years levels have been steadily declining.

[http://oaspub.epa.gov/enviro/erams_query.simple_output?Lloca...](http://oaspub.epa.gov/enviro/erams_query.simple_output?Llocation=City&subloc=BERKELEY%2CCA&media=AIR&radi=Gross+Beta&Fromyear=1960&Toyear=2007&units=SI)

~~~
DabAsteroid
Does this help you?: <http://www.world-nuclear.org/info/inf05.htm>

_Most radiation exposure is from natural sources. These include: radioactivity
in rocks and soil of the earth's crust; radon, a radioactive gas from the
earth and present in the air; and cosmic radiation. About one quarter of
natural radiation comes from the human body itself. The human environment has
always been radioactive and accounts for up to 85% of the annual human
radiation dose.

Radiation arising from human activities typically accounts for up to 25% of
the public's exposure every year. This radiation is no different from natural
radiation except that it can be controlled. X-rays and other medical
procedures account for most exposure from this quarter. The rest comes from
coal burning, appliances, and other industrial and research procedures.

Less than 1% of exposure is due to the fallout from past testing of nuclear
weapons or the generation of electricity in nuclear, as well as coal and
geothermal power plants._

That link includes a table of background-radiation by nation in millisieverts
(mSv).

------
boredguy8
Similarly, the DMZ between North and South Korea has become a habitat for
wildlife:

Endangered plants and animals have thrived. The Asiatic black bear, leopard,
Eurasian lynx, and Goral sheep have made a comeback, and perhaps even the very
rare Amur tiger - which some US soldiers say has been captured on video by
surveillance teams. Many migratory birds, including the white-naped and red-
crowned cranes and the black-faced spoonbill have made their homes in the DMZ.
Environmentalists say over 1,100 plant species and mammal species exist in
this wildlife sanctuary.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2008/jun/20/conservati...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2008/jun/20/conservation.wildlife)

------
sanj
I propose that YC have a third session each year. On Christmas Island.

